# IPC Shift Light/Programming



## PhantomTiger (Feb 15, 2005)

*FYI * - I searched prior to posting this, and was unable to find any info on GTOFORUM about this,

There is a flash mod that a LS1GTO forum member has designed, that will turn on a rpm shift light & sound warn at max rpm shift point. he also has designed the ability to tell what gear you are currently in, on an "M6" (N,1-4 only) _http://community.webshots.com/album/278428425kPdyyI/1._ 
Also he can turn off certain features currently present in the IPC. For all the information please see the *"entire thread":*

*http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showth...76&page=1&pp=40*

The reason I am posting this thread, is to spread the knowledge, but also to try and get 11 more GTO owners in Southern California area who are interested, to join the L.A. list. If we are able to get 20 GTO's who would like this mod, for either a possible group price of $100.00 dollars per car..or certainly no higher than the usual $120.00 per car cost...GTPprix will fly here and perform the mod via our cars ALDL. Normally we would have to remove our gauge clusters and send them to him. This eliminates that hassle. For the L.A. list, please see:

*http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19007*

:cheers


----------



## GTOBert (Jan 26, 2005)

Phantom, 

The ls2 link is bad. Could you check it please. Thanks :cheers


----------



## PhantomTiger (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry,...Please try this link....Thanks !!

*http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16676&highlight=ipc+shift+light*

For all information concerning the shift light flash and other features, please read through the entire thread. The one post discussing the gear indication feature, see #123 in this thread

:cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Woah.









Yeah...I'd be interested in having that mod done.

_Big_ time.


----------



## PhantomTiger (Feb 15, 2005)

The L.A. list is up to 16 GTO owners...anymore GTO's !!!
:cheers 

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19007


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for bringing this to my attention, PhantomTiger!

It's gonna be cool to have the shift light and tone!

Also, I't going to be much better to be greeted with this instead of the disingenuous Pontiac logo on startup!


----------



## PhantomTiger (Feb 15, 2005)

Happy to spread the word, and looking forward to the mod myself !!!  
Also looking forward in meeting you Groucho, along with the entire SOCAL list of fellow Goat owners !!!
:cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Because of the regional nature of this thread, I've moved it to a more appropriate forum...

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=1922


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

I followed this link and found out that there's a lot of complaint about this mod. Funny thing appears to be that it is some kind of scam, or something, run by the same people who run that forum and all complaints and issues are instantly edited out by the forum moderators, who themselves are the same people organizing the group installations by regions. Apparently, someone got a free tip from Australia and got the idea to pass on the mod over here at $120 a shot in groups of 20 or more. Apparently this mod is nothing more than a cosmetic light blink and a a sound beep without any practical application whatsoever. The shift light comes on and off at a preset time completely unrelated to your car's optimal performance. Shift light points you should be able to set according to your car's performance, something that will vary according to the mods it has, or has not; and may vary from place to place. It is not something you can determine and install in 5 minutes.

There is talk out there about the moderators themselves posting under fake usernames for motivational and spin purposes organizing gp (group purchases) from which they themselves skim a percent of the total sales. 

Right now they are organizing a gp on some new gauges, which I must say look good. Apparently some member had started some thread searching for info on some new performance monitor gadget called a D200. Allegedly, the D200 is a new type of monitoring device that works with your car's existing PCM system and can read and display any performance parameter you so desire on a touchscreenn pad, much like a <a style='text-decoration: none; border-bottom: 3px double;' href="http://www.serverlogic3.com/lm/rtl3.asp?si=22&k=personal%20organizer" onmouseover="window.status='personal organizer'; return true;" onmouseout="window.status=''; return true;">personal organizer</a>. There is no need to run wires, install senders, so on and so forth. It is simply plug and play. They say this <a style='text-decoration: none; border-bottom: 3px double;' href="http://www.serverlogic3.com/lm/rtl3.asp?si=22&k=new%20technology" onmouseover="window.status='new technology'; return true;" onmouseout="window.status=''; return true;">new technology</a> (some say it is not that new) will make all gauges obsolete. It can handle any type of input whatsoever including those optional sensor modules, like EGT, which may indeed need signal amplifiers. This unexpected development interfeered with their on going effort on the GP, as well as getting a new sponsor for their web site. I am told they went after the guy with fake usernames to include racial slurrs. The guy apparently is a hacker or something and managed to expose some hidden moderaors thread they had on going unveiling all the private talk and the real scheme behind their true commercial activity. A quarrel ensued and insults were exchanged, the guy got banned and all the info was edited out. The gp is still going.

I don't really see what all the fuzz is really about since everybody knows that forum is a money making machine. What people are complaining about is the ficticious and deceiving way they are running the forum editing out any negative feedback about any of the products or sponsors. You only get the pink side of the story.

I would show much restraint and concern about this thread and who really is behind the post advertising a service offered, in reality, by the moderators of a competing forum with compromised credibility.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

gar033 said:


> I followed this link and found out that there's a lot of complaint about this mod. Funny thing appears to be that it is some kind of scam, or something, run by the same people who run that forum and all complaints and issues are instantly edited out by the forum moderators, who themselves are the same people organizing the group installations by regions. Apparently, someone got a free tip from Australia and got the idea to pass on the mod over here at $120 a shot in groups of 20 or more. Apparently this mod is nothing more than a cosmetic light blink and a a sound beep without any practical application whatsoever. The shift light comes on and off at a preset time completely unrelated to your car's optimal performance. Shift light points you should be able to set according to your car's performance, something that will vary according to the mods it has, or has not; and may vary from place to place. It is not something you can determine and install in 5 minutes.


Um, No, it's not. The computer kicks in the fuel cut-off at a pre-set point...I for one will pay to have a light and tone sound ~200 RPM before that happens. Sure, your optimal shift point may vary with extensive mods to engine but i don't plan on doing any more than simple intake / exhaust mods. 

Other functions this performs is _delete_ the amber CAGS light, dims the annoying MPH light (I know there is a TSB on this but I don't have the time to go to the dealer for this), and eliminates the Pontiac startup graphic in favor of a cool, custom HSV graphic (or not, depending on preference). To me, this stuff is _worth_ $100.





gar033 said:


> There is talk out there about the moderators themselves posting under fake usernames for motivational and spin purposes organizing gp (group purchases) from which they themselves skim a percent of the total sales.
> Right now they are organizing a gp on some new gauges....*snip*
> 
> I would show much restraint and concern about this thread and who really is behind the post advertising a service offered, in reality, by the moderators of a competing forum with compromised credibility.


Waitaminnit-- some people are actually making money off of me? No way! Get out!! The stink of Capitalism is befouling our wonderful car? Whatever shal we do?


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Ahaha scam you seriously think people are stupid enough to believe that on EVERY forum you can find? 

Guys heres the lowdown no this troll: this genius (gar033) goes (or should I say went?) by "Adearmas" on ls1gto.com and was banned for telling a moderator point blank to "Go **** themselves" (among other things) 

Now he decides that everything on the forum is a scam and that we should all wear foil hats and watch for black helicopters. 

Hes just pissed because the forum called him out for being a moron. If you honestly have any concerns you can head over to LS1GTO.com and note that there are *O* complaints or complications with this programming.


----------



## Mac (Nov 15, 2004)

gar033 said:


> I would show much restraint and concern about this thread and who really is behind the post advertising a service offered, in reality, by the moderators of a competing forum with compromised credibility.


Dude.....you are seriously stupid.....I dont post much at all here but I read alot. Your post is the most rediculous one yet. Get a life you tool....BTW I contacted the Admin at that site. He said that you are the same person that was banned there and that you had a problem with GTPprix, and it spilled over into the Texas section, and when the Texas mod told you to keep it out of his forum, you told him to f*ck off. Thats why he banned you. You seriously need to seek professional help......


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Ok, lets set the record straight. Gar033 is a jerk named Adearmas who is now banned on our site (www.ls1gto.com). Chris mentioned why above but because he also is just a moron.  Sorry, that’s a personal editorial.

Chris has done this on my IPC, and it works great. He also gave me the HSV start up logo, which then includes my own customized shut down display. In my case I have “Lanes GTO 2004”. It won’t let you do an apostrophy or change the order. He also dimmed my “MPH” light but brightened my gauges and needles 10%. This in addition to turning on my shift light on the tach.

I have no affiliation with Chris, other than being friend’s and fellow mods on that other site.  I make no money from that site or from Chris. Chris is making money on this from the time he spent in both R&D and bench test equipment he invested in. So he’s just recouping costs and anything after which is profit. Isn’t that how things work in this country?

So at the end of the day, Adearmas is a tool. I’ll refrain from adding the expletive I’ve called him before and his commentary is null and void as he’s just purposefully trying to discredit others because he was banned from our site and rubbed several of us the wrong way.

So FWIW, he will be on this site and NAGTO trying to do the same trying to "get back" at us.

Realize he's just blowing off smoke people.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I agree that he is a foul troll, and has been duly warned.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Ha, he's online right now under his normal "adearmas" name, I bet he's typing up a conspiracy novel post right this second!


----------



## Dbluegoat (Aug 3, 2004)

this guy is a complete troll........he was around for quite a long time on the board and I actually thought he was an ok guy but then all of the sudden he went nuts over this??? :confused :confused 


Chris does this in his spare time and has put time and effort into learning how to do it. Everyone is NOT required to pay him, if you dont want it done save your money. Simple as that.

I actually think it would be cool to hear a buzzer and have light come on when I hit the redline.
A personalized DIC is pretty neat, but you dont have to get it. Heaven forbid if he makes some money on it, he willing to travel all across the nation to do it as long as there is enough interest.
No one else makes money on this and no posts are edited.

this is not a scam.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

*Insults*

lowdown, troll, moron, jerk and stupid are words of insult towards my person directly. I have read the post and mr ger003 id more or less on the mark.

I myself could care less if a shift light blinks or if the whole cluster of anybody's car fumes up. These people are all moderators on another forum called ls1gto and they used trolls or aliases as Mr. Groucho here calls it to insult and spread racial hate about jews, mexicans and puertoricans. They readilly call you little **** mexican **** and the like. Normally, I do not use foul languange but a plain and simple f..y..u I thought was the proper response to a hate inspired and spiteful insult.

I have nothing to do with shiftlights whatsoever and know nothing about how it works nor what it purposes would anybody want to buy one for the cluster. What I did show interest was in a new product by a company called www.powertraincontrolsolutions.com and thought I could open thread in 5the lounge forum to find out about it. it is true that these peopkle have a separate thread on some gauge group purchase and it is true that this ptcs product may substitute all gauges in one simple intelligent display. It is true that they mulled me over and banned me to protect their own interests. It is true that we uncovered a hidden thread with insider info on their activities and it is true I exposed them for the true villains they are.

Now they hate me and pretend me to be their scape goat. If you were to ask me I would not do businness with any of these people as I deem them not trustworthy. If it was not for them that mentioned my name here I would have never posted anything on this thread. It is simply not my bisinness I could not care less for any shift light nor for these irate and disrespectfull crowd of clowns.

Thanks, and please accept my apologies for any distastefull spillovers brought here by these people, who actually referr to this GTOforumas the dewad forum on ther is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

adearmas said:


> lowdown, troll, moron, jerk and stupid are words of insult towards my person directly. I have read the post and mr ger003 id more or less on the mark.
> 
> I myself could care less if a shift light blinks or if the whole cluster of anybody's car fumes up. These people are all moderators on another forum called ls1gto and they used trolls or aliases as Mr. Groucho here calls it to insult and spread racial hate about jews, mexicans and puertoricans. They readilly call you little **** mexican **** and the like. Normally, I do not use foul languange but a plain and simple f..y..u I thought was the proper response to a hate inspired and spiteful insult.
> 
> ...


Man, whatever you're drug dealer is selling you, I want in on cause it's some serious sh*t!

Aside from you and your alter ego, no one is buying your story!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Dbluegoat said:


> this guy is a complete troll........he was around for quite a long time on the board and I actually thought he was an ok guy but then all of the sudden he went nuts over this??? :confused :confused
> 
> I am glad you throw some light on the subject. That is because I was insulted by your moederator fellw over there. Otherwise I dom not care about any of this complete waste of time. Watch your wallet over there.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Ahahaha I was right, he WAS typing a novel response! Only took all of three hours to post it. You pulled this SAME crap on our forum so don't think you can take refuge here. 

If you REALLY want to get dirty we can post the PM's you were sent and in NO way were they racist or otherwise demeaning, your responses however were including telling a moderator to "go **** himself" you will get punked if you keep this up, fair warning, quit while your ahead.

Edit: and since Adearmas isnt smart enough to know what "punked" means, I think someone is going to have to post the PM's where he says we supposedly get racial with him. He somehow thinks Punked is a physical threat ROFL


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

CMNTMXR57 said:


> Man, whatever you're drug dealer is selling you, I want in on cause it's some serious sh*t!
> 
> Aside from you and your alter ego, no one is buying your story!


Your problem Mr. Cementmixer is that you are soar with me. You are sore because when the Tsunami occurred and everybody was showing concern and there was talk about the US not responding sooner with relief aid you made hateful racial remarks about the oriental victims and how they did not deserve our aid. At that time I called you a biggot and I stand by my word except that now you have eraned the clown trophy.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

This HAS to be the most entertaining thing I've seen all week. I've seen recently admitted rehab patients that are more coherant than this guy!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> Ahahaha I was right, he WAS typing a novel response! Only took all of three hours to post it. You pulled this SAME crap on our forum so don't think you can take refuge here.
> 
> If you REALLY want to get dirty we can post the PM's you were sent and in NO way were they racist or otherwise demeaning, your responses however were including telling a moderator to "go **** himself" you will get punked if you keep this up, fair warning, quit while your ahead.


This is a threat. Your problem is that you are organizing a gp on gauges. You happen to be the first one to get one straight from the manufacturer and you happen to be the very same one who is so nioce that youn can arrange a GP for all of us to benefit as well as you getting your dshare. I don't give a damm wether you sell 1 or 100 gauges and you certainly had no right to come to my thread to push your product and then create a thread troll to insult me and spread your filth.

You are fond of threats. I know where you will be April 23.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

I do no drugs and I do not hang aroud with your kind either. Im have to go now for I do not have the time to waste with this circus you trying to put up here on someone elses forum. Yes, the very same one you referr to as the dead forum on yours.

See you later Mr. White. Please arrive a early the 22.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Woot threats on the internet, hello FBI! Have a nice day, BTW it's a US territory just dont forget that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

adearmas said:


> Your problem Mr. Cementmixer is that you are soar with me. You are sore because when the Tsunami occurred and everybody was showing concern and there was talk about the US not responding sooner with relief aid you made hateful racial remarks about the oriental victims and how they did not deserve our aid. At that time I called you a biggot and I stand by my word except that now you have eraned the clown trophy.


Do you want to know the God's honest truth. I completely forgot about that thread! Let alone hold any grudge about comments I made and you calling me a biggot. You can add a few other synonyms to that term if you'd like, I honestly don't care and I'm happy! I'm one of the few who aren't PC!

Where my grudges CMNT'd against you was you boneheaded, arrogant stupidity around modifying cars. 

It had nothing to due with a Tsunami thread and me being called a Biggot!  I'm proud of that! 

Go smoke some more, contemplate more lies, make more threats to people, and generally lie up a storm like you've been doing so here!

No one is buying you or your alter ego's story!


----------



## HRJ (Mar 29, 2005)

Just so everyone knows:

Mr adearmas got into a squabble with GTPprix on LS1GTO.com, soooo....he decided to attack every one of GTP's shift light GP threads......and when he got to the Texas section, I edited his post. See here, post # 72.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19606&page=3

I am required to PM people if I edit their posts, so I did and basically stated the same as in the post. He said that I need to get control of GTP and edit his posts in the lounge. I told him that i dont have any mod powers in the lounge, that I dont give a crap about his little war, and to keep it out of my forum........and his reply was to go f#*k myself, then. So I fowarded his message to the Admin and he was banned.......boo hoo. I actually tried to defend him in a post in the mod section, stating that he felt he was wronged and just over reacted.......boy was I wrong for that. This guy is a maniac. So now everyone knows......He got his pee-pee slapped and is pissed about it.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Adearmas...you have just denied to me that you've posted under an alias, yet you pick up right where your alias left off. Not only are you a liar and a coward for attempting to post behind an alias, you are also not extremely bright.

You were given a way out, you chose The Way of the Dumbass.

Buh bye now.


----------

